# NBA Team's Budget



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

What is the annual budget for NBA basketball club (approximately)? Players salaries, coaching staff, medical personnel, travel expenses and etc.?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I don't know, but its no set figure.

That first item is the most variable. It all depends how much the owner wants to eat in salary cap taxes...$1 for $1 over the cap. Most owners try to keep it below the cap, but for those that go over, they try to minimize the tax pain.

I would say those last few items are most static among all teams...equipment, travel, etc.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

With salaries its pretty clear, we can check most of the salaries, same with the head coaches. But it is interesting how much is paid for travel expenses, medical, insurance and etc.


----------

